

The Muse: Team - patrickg_zill
http://www.themuse.com/team
For reference, when the next thread about &quot;women in tech&quot; gets posted ...
======
mcmire
I'm not sure why this was posted but I will wager a guess it's the high ratio
of women to men. So... good for them! You don't see this a lot and it's a bold
statement. Rock on.

